# Zap Xebra battery replacement



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

What does the customer want?


----------



## Hardcharger81 (Mar 12, 2012)

The story goes that he bought the car used and the range has never been that good. No where near the advertised distance. And slowly but surely even after being charged over night it wouldn't seem to hold a charge. 

I've had the batteries checked, they're done. So at this point he wants the batteries replaced, but wanted an estimate first. So far its going to be between $1500 and $2500 depending on the brand and type. That's not including labor. So I'm looking for cheaper alternatives. But you gotta pay to play, I'm just not sure he's ready for sticker shock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Well that is the problem with Lead Acid batteries. They just don't last long and they get weaker and weaker after every charge until they are just dead. My first ever EV was a 64 VW Ghia with 96 volts worth of 6 volt Golf cart cells. Best distance I got was like 25 miles and it was flat out creeping along at that point. Cost will be high to replace batteries no matter what type. 

Lithium are of course more expensive up front but will last longer than the life of the vehicle and will allow further distances and much lighter weight. You might consider a few options for him. 

First is the straight out replacement of the lead acid cells which you need to remind him will last only a couple years and during those couple years will result in diminishing power. Then there is the LiFePO4 lithium cell which would give him a lighter weight vehicle and one where the batteries will outlive the vehicle and will more than likely give him decent range and power through the discharge cycle. It would require another charger. A good Elcon 2500 programmed for 29 100AH LiFePO4 cells will do the job nicely. End charge should not be more than 3.65 volts per cell. 

Price out the cells and charger and then price out the lead acid cells. Knowing he will need to replace the lead every couple years that would be nearly $4k for 4 years worth of meager driving or he can spend $4500 and have excellent driving for as long as the vehicle will last. 

I always recommend an upgrade to Lithium if possible. 

In the end the Lithium option is the best. If he only plans on keeping the beast for a couple more years then by all means go with lead. If he wants to drive it for the next 10 years then lithium is the proper choice. 


Pete 

I can help if you need.


----------



## Hardcharger81 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to try and come up with a few different options and pricing schemes and present them tomorrow.

I guess from where I stand, if you've ever seens a Zap Xebra, you'd pretty quickly realize not only are the batteries worn out, but the quaility of the car is nothing short of terrible. So my thought is rather than invest batteries in a car thats sub-par, why not convert a car thats worth driving?

I'm thinking of pitching him that as an option too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, what did the owner say about your suggestions? I bet he chooses Lead acid. That would be OK.


----------



## Hardcharger81 (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually, after a long conversation, I think we've decided that to sink that kind of money into a car thats already less than stellar, we're going to price out an EV conversion.

My customer has a donor car in mind, an old Porsche 944. So I'm going to work out the parts and labor, and break the job down into installments that he can afford and I'll build the car over the course of a few months.

So get used to me. I'm sure I'll need part recommendations, vendors, and sources. 

If this one goes well, I might build one for myself.


----------

